# The Main Event Customer Appreciation Sale



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

If you're bored, here is something goat related to check out.

http://www.dvauction.com/events/45801/view

http://www.boergoats.com/tools/catalog/public0.php
The catalog is already in the past sales column even though it is today.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aw shucks, I missed it.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What'd you think Tim?


----------

